# Lakers/Suns



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

This is a game thread for tonight.

I have less faith in this game with Pau then I did in GS without him. Eric Bledsoe is going to leave Xaiver without the basketball and his clothes all game.

If we get less than 22 turnovers I'll be surprised.
@Dornado, go ahead. But I wanted to discuss the game tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Go Lakers!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I seriously want to put a hit on Shawne Williams. 

Kaman gets a double double, hill continues to play well, yet this douche gets the start? Stretch his ass out on the bench. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't understand anything D'Antoni has done this season.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hoping Dragic doesn't kill us tonight like he usually does.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Not the best of starts.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

lol. Did williams start?


----------



## Milos.Djuric (Oct 22, 2013)

PauloCatarino said:


> lol. Did williams start?


Yep. I would say it's a great start, Phoenix already made a double digit lead. 
3:32 left in the 1st Q, 23 - 13 Phoenix


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> lol. Did williams start?


Unfortunately.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Basel said:


> Unfortunately.


Could it be the Lakers are tanking and haven't told us yet?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> Could it be the Lakers are tanking and haven't told us yet?


Possibly. Ryan Kelly just checked in.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

PauloCatarino said:


> Could it be the Lakers are tanking and haven't told us yet?


Ryan Kelly's in. I guess it's true.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Now Kelly and scare are in. Every healthy player has played in the first except Kendall Marshall. 

I guess the theory is throw out a new lineup until we lead. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Suns have already been to the line 17 times. Yikes.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> Could it be the Lakers are tanking and haven't told us yet?


We have our 5th string point guard starting. We don't need help to tank. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Young just punked Tucker. lol


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Somehow we're only down by four points after one.


----------



## Milos.Djuric (Oct 22, 2013)

PauloCatarino said:


> Ryan Kelly's in. I guess it's true.


And made three points during his 1 minute in the game. I would say he paid off.
End of Q1, Phoenix leads 28 to 24


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Milos.Djuric said:


> And made one three pointer during his 1 minute in the game. I would say he paid off.
> End of Q1, Phoenix leads 28 to 24


It was actually a two-point shot but he got fouled and made the free throw.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Xavier Henry is in the game right now, playing with three fouls.


----------



## Milos.Djuric (Oct 22, 2013)

Basel said:


> It was actually a two-point shot but he got fouled and made the free throw.


I know, I changed it. Wanted to say he made three points but automatically wrote three pointer. It's about 4AM here, and I'm a bit tired so forgive me


----------



## Milos.Djuric (Oct 22, 2013)

I was about to say how PNX missed a lot of 3 point shots in the 1Q (1/7 if I'm not mistaken), and now we go 3 in a row.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

3 straight 3 pointers by the Suns and we're in deep **** again.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Suns hit three three's in a row and go up 12.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice job by Pau not giving up on that play.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nick Young drills a triple and the deficit is only 4. Let's go!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Nick Young is The Dude.

4 point game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Down 12...again...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Phoenix can't miss from 3-point range.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This is just stupid.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

What was that? Like, 3 triples in a minute? F!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nick Young is the only reason we're not down by 25.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Basel said:


> Nick Young is the only reason we're not down by 25.


It's getting there. 19 already.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> It's getting there. 19 already.


The worst part is I made a week-long avatar bet with @Dissonance. I'm screwed.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

24 points. Take out the starters, Call it in.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Naturally we let another person have a career night against us.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Horrible game...no defense...another day in Lakerland on the road.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

I still would have liked to keep Wes. But meh.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Oh boy...another uncontested layup.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Plumlee with a career game against the Lakers. Plumlee.

Xavier with 0 assists. I think this experiment has failed, also.

I'm outta here.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Give Ryan Kelly some minutes.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

27-point loss. Ouch.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

#WigginsParkerRandleSmart. 


That pick is probably the only thing keeping me from throwing my remote through the tv...


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Just walked in the door from work/gym, disappointed to see the L, but not overly surprised. This has been a very up and down season. 

Thanks for making the game thread, Jamel.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> Plumlee with a career game against the Lakers. Plumlee.
> 
> Xavier with 0 assists. I think this experiment has failed, also.
> 
> I'm outta here.


What "experiment"? The injure your top 4 point guards experiment? 

Since it fails do you propose that sacre start at point guard? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

ceejaynj said:


> Give Ryan Kelly some minutes.


Disagree. Pick your 9-10 best players and stick with a rotation for more than 3 games. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

I just think he can make a contribution with his shooting in this offense. We are basically living and dying by the three, and playing no defense. He also has the size to help clog up the middle, where we are getting killed this year. It is obvious that we are not going to win it all this season, so why not give him the same chance that Xavier is getting? He may turn out to be a diamond-in-the-rough on this rag-tag roster. Just a thought.


Jamel Irief said:


> Disagree. Pick your 9-10 best players and stick with a rotation for more than 3 games.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

ceejaynj said:


> I just think he can make a contribution with his shooting in this offense. We are basically living and dying by the three, and playing no defense. He also has the size to help clog up the middle, where we are getting killed this year. It is obvious that we are not going to win it all this season, so why not give him the same chance that Xavier is getting? He may turn out to be a diamond-in-the-rough on this rag-tag roster. Just a thought.


I'm not saying he's a bad player, just that it's hard to get role players playing a role when you change that role all the time. So again, I just prefer he stick to a rotation for a while and then roll with the punches.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> ...it's hard to get role players playing a role when you change that role all the time.


 Well, that is certainly true.


----------

